# Is this a bead seal? Right lid?



## towhead (Oct 21, 2011)

The one on the right...A pint, Ball Improved....is this a bead seal...?  The lid that was on it, has a glass insert with a zinc ring.  The glass insert reads: MASON'S IMP PATENTED MAY 10, 1870.  THX -Julie


----------



## towhead (Oct 21, 2011)

.


----------



## towhead (Oct 21, 2011)

.


----------



## digginthedog (Oct 21, 2011)

The jar on the left is a beaded neck seal ...(The zink lid seals on the neck bead) the jar on the right seals with the glass lid/zink band just below the lip... so not a bead seal... The lid goes to several different  Mason Improved jars, hope that helps-John


----------



## towhead (Oct 21, 2011)

.


----------



## towhead (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks John, but I am still totally puzzled, been trying to figure this out all day....why do some of the bead seal jars go for so much on EBy ($100.)  Are they only the Ball Mason 's?  (Not Ball Perfect Mason?)   ?? Thx - Julie


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 22, 2011)

Many, many factors go into determing what a jar is worth...being a bead seal does not make a jar worth any more....but vice versa also..it does get confusing....it takes time to learn...age _*does not * _  always determine the value of the jar..production time (how long was it made), color.....producer...LOTS goes into determining what a jar is woth...

   But to help with your earlier question on bead seal and improved closure...I have attached a couple of pictures I used for reference....hope they help...

    David


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 22, 2011)

more pictures;;;


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 22, 2011)

Now this picture explains the various parts of a jar.....this is great to understand collectors when they talk jars....


----------



## towhead (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks David!  Excellent info.  I think I got it now!  Thanks Again for all the pix!  -Julie


----------

